# H is going to the court house today...supposedly.



## somuchinlove (Oct 10, 2011)

So my H claims that he is finally going to the court house today to file for D. Funny thing is we were waiting for the Petition for Divorce to come in the mail--H used an out of state company to write up the papers. I guess they should have been here Monday but they didn't make it. H told me yesterday that he had the papers and would take a trip to the court house today. The only thing about this is I have the petition papers! They ended up coming in the mail yesterday! What papers is he turning into the courthouse? 

Then he had the nerve to ask if I wanted to be served at work or at home! Are you kidding me? What the heck do you think? I don't know why he is having me served anyway cause I am trying to be as cooperative as humanly possible in this situation. 

Part of me is ready to get this show on the road. Another part of me knows that H is not ready to do this. He feels that the quicker it gets done, the quicker he can go on with his supposed-life. I can see the pain and hurt in his eyes, but if I try to comfort him in anyway, he accuses me of trying to change his mind. Are D processes always so confusing? A week ago he was bawling like a baby on the phone to me, saying how much he misses me and my child, his house, his family, the fun we had and everything else. How can he go back and forth so quickly with all of this? I guess I will never know...


----------

